# Spring Rocky River cleanup in the 'steelhead' portion of the river



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Saturday June 5, 2010 9:00am  Noon
Scenic Park Picnic Area
Cleanup done in the 'steelhead' portion of the river, marina to Puritas.
http://www.cuyahogaswcd.org/PDFs/2010 - Rocky River Cleanup.pdf

Would be nice to have a strong angler participation at this cleanup. If 1/10th of the people who fish for steelhead in this section would show up, the cleanup section could be extended to the nature center area and beyond. As you can see in the picture in the attachment, the crowd was decent but not as large as it could be if we had a good fisherman turnout.

This is a good opportunity to talk with other rocky anglers and check out some out of areas off the beaten path. The early June date provides an opportunity to fish for smallies before/after the event.


Another cleanup is held in the upstream portion of the river (Berea, east branch) Saturday May 22rd at 9:00am.


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds good to me. I hate seeing a beautiful area ruined by ignorant people


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have drill that day, can't make it........I am sure you will have a good turnout though!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Marked it on my calendar. Clean up in the morn and a little fishing in the afternoon.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey SC, maybe you could post this in a couple other places since the Steelhead section isn't getting to many looks now that the season is over. Do they supply gloves? If not, I'll bring a dozen or so from work.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I posted in the NE Ohio forum but quickly fell from the first page. Will post another as the date gets closer (maybe a sticky for a week?).

I don't remember them providing gloves, but will have plenty of bags and roadside trash pickup. I bring a small mulch rake (three tongs) that are sharpened a bit to make it easier to pick up trash. Best to wear a long sleeve shirt (breathable) and long pants if you have a reaction to poison ivy. 

I will be fishing before & probably after (weather/river conditions permitting) for smallies and the big channels that should be arriving around that time.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Would like to attend...
Not sure how my schedule looks yet though..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I copied this post in our new "OUTDOOR EVENTS/SEMINARS" forum. 

Sounds like a great idea and I hope lots and lots of folks turn out to help.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

New cleanup dates for 2010 - see the original post.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lower rocky river cleanup is Saturday morning. Come early and/or stay late for smallie fishing after the cleanup.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, why not one more weekend?! I'll be prepping for finals down here in Columbus when you guys are cleaning and I can't be there 

The next weekend I'll have moved to cleveland.


----------

